# GHRP-6 Storage at Room Temperature



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Can GHRP-6 be stored at room temperature before and after reconstitution?

I understand that the typical advice is to store in a freezer before reconstitution and then in a fridge thereafter.

However, I have heard of many reports of people storing it at room temperature both before and after reconstitution without the peptide experiencing any noticeable degradation.

Any opinions much appreciated


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Bump for replies please


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Have stored and used it both ways,and found little difference to be honest,if u store it in a cool dark press should b ok


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Read somewere thag it is very stable and ca. Be stored in room temp for a lkngtime without degradi g too mjch


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay thanks guys - in that case I will just keep it in my gym bag and hopefully it should stay okay. Just got a few more questions:

(1) How extreme should the hunger be? I've taken two doses of 150mcg so far today and too be honest I'm not sure if I can notice any difference in hunger after using it.

(2) Is it okay to have your postworkout shake as normal then 45-60mins later take 150mcg GHRP-6 and then eat a solid food meal 20-30 mins after that? Otherwise I would have to jab it at the gym or in the car after my workout which I dont really fancy doing.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Bump for any opinions please


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Bump again


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

Bumpity bump, i'd like to hear opinions on this aswell

I've recently started and also getting no noticeable hunger on 150mcg, also wondering if its ok to have protein shake before jabbing and its just carbs/fat to avoid?!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hunger for me is nothing crazy to get a bit hungrier but not to the stage were i can eat a cow or something

Have been using it while cutting

Dont have any carbs or fat within 20 mins of pinnng

Protein will not effect the gh pulse

I personally eat at around 30 mins after pinnig


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

20 mins after pinning for me.

Store in fridge before and after re.

I'v ehave stored at room temp prior to re as well


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------

